# Greetings! Our first day on the forum...



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Hello! and Welcome!


----------



## Carl55 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello. I am new to. Welcome


----------



## Electric Revolution (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome, and for visiting us on our website and/or Facebook page. We look forward to hearing from some of you in the future.

Best of luck, and happy charging!
Tiffany Rose
Co-owner/Technician
Electric Revolution Motors
www.erevmotors.com
http://www.facebook.com/ElectricRevolutionMotors


----------



## Anthonyelectric (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Tiffany,

Are you guys still in business?


----------

